# Lampe has breakout game



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

26 mins 17 points 7 rebs 3 2 assists and 1 steal.

Knicks worst fears are coming true, letting a future star let go.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Wow I wonder what kind of content this thread will provide:sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One game equals a future star now.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> One game equals a future star now.


Well according to you, one game can be the downfall of a proven superstar (Allen Iverson).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 26 mins 17 points 7 rebs 3 2 assists and 1 steal.
> 
> Knicks worst fears are coming true, letting a future star let go.


6-15 from the floor. Way to go. :clap:


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Hong Kong Fooey*!
> One game equals a future star now.





> Originally posted by *digital jello*!
> Well according to you, one game can be the downfall of a proven superstar (Allen Iverson).


*Aschton Kutcher's "That 70's show" voice*

Burnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Read the SUNS boards*

They are pretty happy with the Potential of Lampe, with some saying he could be another Brad Miller. 

I would imagine that Lampe starts by end of the season at Center for the SUNS, being the second youngest player in the league.

Lately he has been putting up some good numbers and show good athleticism for a 7' 275 player.

A few years from now, people will look at trading Lampe a Knicks disaster.

I don't see anybody on the SUNS board crying for Marbury, only
how the future looks so bright. The SUNS fans think they stole a good one from the Knicks, let go of a great individual but bad team player and unloading 20 million of cap space.

Check out his SUNS photo, he looks pretty solid and thick now.
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maciej_lampe/index.html

"He scored on drives, dunks, and jumpers - with more athleticism than any man his size the Suns have ever had." from SUNS message board.



I don't see the baby fat that I saw in pre-season.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

We don't care. Go back to the Suns board. This is the Knicks board!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We don't care. Go back to the Suns board. This is the Knicks board!


So says the CEO of basketballboards.net.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't listen to the gimp ;we'll stick him back in the cage.

Lampe is good, but guess what, when his rookie carrier is up and you have to resign zarko and Barbosa and what's his nose, guess who just might be coming back to NY.


So before you start touching remember, you could just be renting him.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Don't listen to the gimp ;we'll stick him back in the cage.
> 
> Lampe is good, but guess what, when his rookie carrier is up and you have to resign zarko and Barbosa and what's his nose, guess who just might be coming back to NY.
> ...


That's why we don't care, because there is a possibility he comes back to NY or leaves Phoenix for somewhere else once his rookie contract expires.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> That's why we don't care, because there is a possibility he comes back to NY or leaves Phoenix for somewhere else once his rookie contract expires.


That depends VERY much on the terms of his contract, as well as how much the Knicks will be able to offer him. For one thing, if he's a restricted free agent, it's out of the question. For two, he's bound to be worth more than the MLE, so he's out of the question anyway. Three, the GM does not like Euros. Four, Lampe will want to start somewhere, and I don't see him starting for NY unless it's at center (very unlikely give the current Nazr infatuation).


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

good for him. unrestricted free agent though. Every euro seems to be going to Utah, so he might end up there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Well according to you, one game can be the downfall of a proven superstar (Allen Iverson).


Not one game. One season from hell is doing it just fine.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Not one game. One season from hell is doing it just fine.


What are you talking about? Stats or problems with the coaching staff?

Due to the thread's topic of statistics showing one's blowing up, I figured we were talking stats here.

Stats-wise, Iverson's nowhere near a decline. His APG and PPG are doing just fine...and as for his shooting percentages, he's just in a bad place and needs to take shots no matter what the quality is.

Iverson's season, stats wise, isn't one "from hell."

PR wise, yes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lampe has breakout game*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> 6-15 from the floor. Way to go. :clap:


Only because he took some bad quick shots in garbage time because he needed 3 more to get 20.

(0:56) [PHX] Lampe Jump Shot: Missed
(0:54) [MIL] Gadzuric Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
(0:39) [MIL 109-123] Gadzuric Jump Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Knight (4 AST)
(0:23) [PHX] Lampe Jump Shot: Missed


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

It is a bit early to call him a future superstar just because of one game. Yeah he has potenial, but he has to do that for a whole season before he is really a good player IMO. We didn't call Nazr a superstar after his 20/18 game. And Rashidi before you start saying that we did, I'm pretty sure we were just saying that Nazr was looking good and could be a good center in the EAST. There is a difference between that and calling a player a superstar. Nazr did do well in back to back games then anyway.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

all this talk about another ex knick is great,but we really need a current knick to have a breakout game with TT having gone down....I really hope someone has a talking to with Demarr Johnson and tells him to bring his A game,assuming he has one....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*back to reality*

Lampe..9 minutes,5 fouls and 0 points......

Eisly 0 minutes,0 points Benched

ho Hum


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Well, after seeing him a few times*

he will be as good as Dirk..trust me. Trading Lampe will go down
as one of the worst moves the Knicks ever made.

At 18, he has got some exellent all around skills. You just don't see that in a 18 yo 7footer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

lampe is definetly talented...time will tell just how much


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Let's go Layden!!

*Clap clap clap*

Let's go Layden!!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Well, after seeing him a few times*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> he will be as good as Dirk..trust me. Trading Lampe will go down
> as one of the worst moves the Knicks ever made.
> 
> At 18, he has got some exellent all around skills. You just don't see that in a 18 yo 7footer.


What will be interesting to watch with him (and Darko) is if coming over here so young iwill make them better or worse. Shooting and passing fundementals are not the American's strong suit, but muscling up, playing defense, and banging underneath is. It'll be interesting to see what sort of hybrids these guys turn out to be.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

the suns are feeling that things may be looking up not because of LAMPE...


but because of Stoudemire, Marion, Johnson, and loads of cap room...

they can resign Lampe if they want... but as long as Stoudemire, Marion, and Johnson are on the team... i definitely dont see lampe being some sort of superstar... at least not on the Suns...


----------



## marcus_camby (Feb 28, 2004)

i saw lampe in real madrid, because i go to see all the real madrid's game

wih that trade knicks lose future with vujanic and lampe, but we win present with starbury.

lampe will be a very good player but now is too young


----------

